# how do you motivate yourself to excerise?



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

I sometimes like feel screw it and just go on my bike to get a bit of excersie but what do you do to stay motivated i always give up and leave it for like a month and then start again, do you set goals or what? :no


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

yes goals are super important. You need to have a target, instead of aimlessly working out. 

if you don't know where your going, your never going to get there.

can you get a training buddy?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

NervousInDublin said:


> yes goals are super important. You need to have a target, instead of aimlessly working out.
> 
> if you don't know where your going, your never going to get there.
> 
> can you get a training buddy?


nah got no freinds, to nervous to use gym, i guess i could just set weight loosing goals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> At first my motivation was a goal I had in mind. That goal became very important to me, so there was my motivation.
> 
> Now I'm at a point where I'm completely happy with how I look and find that I don't need motivation to exercise, it's one of my biggest hobbies. You could say I'm addicted to it in a healthy way. If I go a few days without exercising I get lethargic and depressed.


Even after the length of time I have been running - my ten-year anniversary is at the end of March (3/27/00 was the first time I tried to run - I remember that day, too), I still get upset at missing a day. I did not run yesterday because I had put in two long days of work. I came home, made a few posts here, and then slept for an hour. I needed the rest more than the run, but I have the urge to make up for the run tonight and the fourth one Friday to get myself back on track.

I have to keep fighting since Paxil fat is an issue :lol.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have the same problem sometimes. I think variety is the key to staying in shape. I think a large part of it also is to see it as a way of life, don't see it as something temporary, think long-term, think commitment, think priority. Do it for your health. 

I have the tendency to reach plataeus and get bored quickly. When you get bored of you're routine buy yourself something new to keep things fun and interesting. Keep it challenging. My mom never knows what to get me for special occassions, she says I'm picky so she just buys me inexpensive work out equipment knowing that I'll put it to good use. You can also try taking up a new class. Also think of all the benefits that you'll be getting, think better body, think better health. You'll not only look good but you'll feel good too.

I motivated my boyfriend to lose weight and now that he's almost reached his ideal weight everyone tells him he looks much younger. Hope that helps.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrashMedicate said:


> It's funny that you say that, because I vividly remember the first time I went running too. It was November 18th of 2001. I was 16 years old. I remember how much of a struggle it was and how sore my calves were the next day.
> 
> And I'll always remember my longest run yet which was 14 miles on December 28th, 2009. Thanks to my car breaking down.


Six mile is my max - another Paxil side-effect is hyperhydrosis. I think I have hit my peak distance without having to carry water. 

As for my first run, I remember 3/4 of A mile and then I almost threw up. By the end of the summer, I was running two miles three times a week consistently. It just built from there. Now, it's 6 miles 4 times a week, weather permitting.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow! You creatures are pretty dedicated. In high-school I joined cross country and I only lasted a week and a half. I was using tennis shoes and not running shoes which didn't properly absorb impact. After fighting through the pain, it just became unbearable and I up and quit. No one asked where I had gone, nor did they attempt convincing me to come back (rather odd?) 

I casually bike, the farthest I have ridden is a little under 10 miles. Not an impressive feat, but it is something. And for a month straight I was doing sit-ups and leg-raises, roughly 5-10 minutes everyday. The pain was no problem, but it got boring quickly. Exercise is rewarding, but it has to be something that stimulates your mind. Some people can sit on a stationary bike for a half-an-hour, I cannot even fathom that one.


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

gandalfthegrey said:


> I sometimes like feel screw it and just go on my bike to get a bit of excersie but what do you do to stay motivated i always give up and leave it for like a month and then start again, do you set goals or what? :no


Drop out from exercise programmes is very common. They say that people who stick it out for 3 months tend to continue.

I've never set foot in a gym since I like to exercise in the comfort of my own home. Used to do my own exercise routine which I dreaded and I also kept stopping and starting again. I also never got the results I wanted.

Last year January I started Tae Bo, and I've been doing it ever since, about 4 to 5 times a week. I still love it, and I feel absolutely crap if I don't do it (if I go away or something). So, find something you enjoy and that should be enough to motivate you. I'd recommend Tae Bo to anyone. The DVDs have different workouts, so it's nice to alternate and it makes it easy to set goals. I diarise which workouts I plan to do on what day, and I just stick to it.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I start to feel fat or look at myself in the mirror. I also want to feel good about myself in the only way I know how, by exercising and being fit.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

I feel like crap if I don't exercise regularly, so that's my motivation. I have problems with my feet, knees, and lower back. Being on my feet most of the day doing somewhat physically demanding work wears me down. Doing yoga and pilates regularly keeps my body running a little smoother. On the weekends I also go for a 30-40 minute walk.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Gena320 said:


> I have the same problem sometimes. I think variety is the key to staying in shape. I think a large part of it also is to see it as a way of life, don't see it as something temporary, think long-term, think commitment, think priority. Do it for your health.


I agree with this. I also agree with the suggestion to change up your workout routine not only so that you don't get bored and quit, but also to avoid hitting a plateau. It can be hard if you are just starting out or you're resuming your regular routine after a break, but once you get into it and you find some activities that you enjoy doing, it becomes a habit and something you can appreciate the benefits of doing regularly.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I look at pictures of women with awesome muscles. That makes me want to get off my lazy butt.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^Yeah, the bike does not have to be boring if you do it indoors. I am adapting workouts from Spinning classes. The intervals are short. Make your own up!

Here are some of the terms used: the 5 basic ones

Seated flat or seated push- you are seated, and medium resistance, rpm is 80-110
seated climb - you are seated, and add resistance, stimulates a climb on a hill
Standing flat or "jog"- stand up and medium resistance
Standing Climb - stand up and add resistance
Jumps - in and out of the seat, up, 2, 3, 4, down, 2, 3, 4, up, 2, 3, 4. change the number amount or rotations beyond 4 more or less

but also there is
seated sprint - less resistance, or faster at other resistance
standing sprint or "run"- same as above
squat or steady climb - not standing, not sitting, hoovering over

intervals are 10 to 30 seconds often, so there is a lot of changing.

you can make up your own

rolling hills - seated flat, seated climb, seated sprint, and rest, repeat, stimulates going toward a hill, up a hill and down a hill

so this way you just aren't sitting there and bending your tail the wrong way.

:cry I did that recently cuz when I went skating my tailbone hurt and I had to be gentle warming up, but the tail does bend some I think because the pain went away 

http://www.spinfreaks.com/routine_1233-Come-to-Your-Senses!.html

http://spinfreak.blogspot.com/2009/08/drill-definitionsmany-moves-of.html

On an indoor bike you have the advantage if you have a clock in front of you on the bike by seconds where you can see the seconds to change intervals.

That site though helps with making your own workouts.

A real spinning bike is very expensive and it is designed so you can stand up with steady resistance. You can stand up on the regular bikes but you are still slipping some but still can do it. It is better than just sitting and bending your tail between your legs like a sad doggie. Standing up gives the tail a break.


----------



## Adym (Jan 1, 2010)

I have had trouble sleeping for the past couple of months, So i shifted my work out time to 11ish, After finishing my workout and showering I was ready for bed around 12ish and ending up getting great nights sleep because I was exhausted. I got fond of this routine and stuck to it because it was at the end of the day and there was nothing left to get in the way.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I always get a boost of self-confidence after I work out and that puts me in a good mood! Thats my motivation.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


> At first my motivation was a goal I had in mind. That goal became very important to me, so there was my motivation.
> 
> Now I'm at a point where I'm completely happy with how I look and find that I don't need motivation to exercise, it's one of my biggest hobbies. You could say I'm addicted to it in a healthy way. If I go a few days without exercising I get lethargic and depressed.


I love the feeling I get after working out, it's now an integral part of my lifestyle.


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

exercise does help with depression, but for me the main motivation is that i want to look more attractive

it's hard to keep going though as change can be slow


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The simple fact of the matter is that if you don't really want to exercise, ultimately, you won't. It's really just like anything else. You can make yourself do it....for a while. But if you're making yourself do it, that probably means you don't really want to.

Now that doesn't mean you won't get used to it and learn to enjoy it. It just means that initially, it will be a PITA and you're forcing yourself to do it. If, however, you continue to hate doing it and nothing (even results) makes it pleasurable for you, well, IMO, then it's just a matter of time. 

I've spent most of my life forcing myself to try to drink plain water. The problem is, I hate plain water. I always have. I know it's good for me, I know I'm supposed to drink it but when it comes down to consuming a quantity of it every day, I'd rather drink pop. I'll go in cycles. I'll drink mostly water for a while and then I'll just drift back into the pop habit without realizing I'm doing it.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I don't really motivate myself now that I'm in a regular routine. I just know that I feel worse if I miss it/feel better if I don't skip it, so that keeps me going.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

pita said:


> I look at pictures of women with awesome muscles. That makes me want to get off my lazy butt.


Nice!

For me, exercise is an outlet. While running, I am able to focus my mind much more than any other experience. I am able to think through my problems and come up with potential solutions, compose emails in my head, and generally digest what happened during my day. It is therapeutic.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't really "excercise", I just play sports four days per week. I play soccer.

I've lost about 40 pounds since 2007, I'm in good shape, I'm stronger, I keep learning new moves/skills, and It never feels like I'm torturing myself or doing something I don't want to do.

It baffles me why so many people just run around the neighbourhood, or go to the health club and do those stairclimbers when they can actually have fun and do something useful with sports. Learn to do the perfect layup, or play tennis. I don't know. it's just an opinion.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I am motivated to ride my bike because it helps so much with reducing my depression and also I want to look as delicious as I can for all the beautiful fish in the sea.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The only reason I do it is because it works as a depression killer for me. It _is_ super hard to get motivated but knowing I'll feel decent afterwards rather than horrid is what does it for me. Having said that, I should exercise way more than I currently do.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

On Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays light exercise is incorporated into my day. I walk from one end of campus straight to the other end of campus and back because I make myself have to in order to get where I gotta go during the day, haha. Then I'm chasing kids around for 3 hours, at one point going outside with them for their exercise. I don't just stand around and watch them. I'll play their different versions of tag and hide and seek, running around and stuff. On rainy days we go for a walk on the track on campus.
On other days, I just like to be outside. I love nature, so I'll go on a long walk on the bike path by my house with my dog.
I also like to do 50 jumping jacks right when I wake up because it gets my blood pumping.

As you can see, I don't do anything super extreme, but it is exercise that I either don't notice I'm getting or I enjoy getting. I get the same feelings in my legs and arms as I would if I were doing a regular workout routine 2 or 3 days in a week. I also like my boxing and tennis on Wii. :yes So I guess that's what I would do, just somehow make it so you have to get light exercise regularly and then find ways to be active that you'll actually like doing so it won't seem like so much work. I've tried to be that person that has this set routine of just working out but it's not for everyone so don't feel like you have to do that in order to be a relatively fit person.


----------



## MiceElf (Apr 19, 2007)

For some reason the term "motivation" really sticks in my craw - maybe becuse SA is often misconstured as a lack thereof; and so many of us are already conscientious to a fault. 

Something I found helpful in this and many other areas is Cognitive Reframing. Call a spade a spade on your own terms. 

Are you "motivated' to make the bed in the morning, get a cup of coffee, eat breakfast, take a shower? Or is it something you just ...do? Everyday routine, habit, life...

The whole thought of joining a gym and jumping around with a bunch of strangers in front of walls of mirrors was beyond horrifying. I had never really 'worked out' before I started this a few years back. There is an (almost) immediate gratification. If you can get through two weeks of Pilates you look and feel quite dramatically better. That in itself has been 'motivation' enough to continue with it.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am not motivated to train at all. So I play a lot of organised sports. Team sports so on. Also I ride to work when I can be bothered. Funny thing is it doesnt take much longer. it is just hard on the body. 

10 mins on Motorbike, 
15 mins in car
20 - 25 mins cycling. 

So it is worth cycling and I get extra exercise, dont have to sit in traffic and it is very refreshing. Just need to remember that more often.

I rarely do exercise without purpose.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

When my body starts to feel blah, I think it's time to do something or if I look in the mirror and think I wouldn't want to sleep with that. lol!


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Simple I have no life at all. Thats all the motivation I need. Plus I have a never quit attitude no matter how bad things get.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I listen to "Eye of the Tiger"


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

It makes me feel better, plus I've got to get rid of my energy somehow. I don't have anything else to expend my energy on, so I exercise. If I don't exercise, my energy fuels my feelings and intensifies them, often times resulting in feeling depressed, and thus I feel tired (mental exhaustion). If I don't want to feel tired in a bad way, I need to exercise (so I can feel phsycial exhaustion, which is preferable).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

To aid with anxiety but also because its one of the few things I can control, so many things in my life feel out of control, my body is one of the few things that is in MY control. I throw on the headphones and get into the zone and shut out everything around me, and just feel what I am doing.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I like to eat and I don't want to get fat, so that's all the motivation I need. Once exercise becomes a habit, it's hard to quit.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I do something I enjoy: walking in the park with my iPod, thinking about my life and future.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

LaRibbon said:


> I just found out females are supposed to do an hour of exercise a day. Because it wasn't hard enough to do 20 minutes already. :mum


You can do 20 minutes just make sure you do it with really good intensity.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Watching Biggest Loser is a major motivation since I'm horrified of ever getting that heavy..lol

All kidding aside, I cant stand when I gain weight, I can feel it when I do (my cheeks feel puffy, I dont fit into my jeans anymore, I can feel the fat rolls on my stomach touching each other when I sit down) and its been like this for few months, I gained 10 lbs since quiting the meds, so I'm going to sign up at the gym and work out daily (at least thats my plan).


----------



## Cindyb (Mar 30, 2010)

Lately Ive been a total slacker..Ive gained back like 5 lbs of what I lost
BUT
what I did used to do was wake up every morning at 5am to run before school and when I wanted to just stay in bed I would ask myself "Do I want to sleep longer, or do I want to be skinny?" or I would immediately jump out of bed when my alarm would go off so that I couldnt get back into bed


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

Exercise is one way for me to bond with friends because most of the people I exercise with are my friends.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

For me, I don't make working out an option. It's mandatory. I do it whether I want to or not.

None of us like going to work either, but we have to. Take the same approach to your workouts. Find a specific time in your schedule and stick to it. That hour of your day is designated for working out, nothing else.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm nuts I love it... I made it a part of my life.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I like to exercise, but I remember I used to be so out of shape that I would wear myself out after doing just a 2 minute warm up. You don't have to have a super good workout plan to get fit, in fact walking is an amazing exercise. A day or two of weight training a week is also very good. 

Whenever use lose motivation, just think about how hot you could look if you keep up with the exercising.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I feel like it's the only thing I can accomplish in life right now. I can waste away being a slave to my job and get fat, or try and better myself in spite of it. I am not as in shape as I should be though - I need to find the motivation to stop drinking on the weekends. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess my motivation has changed a bit this year. The motivation to change and improve myself has now surpassed the (lack of) motivation to stay where I am at. 

Lucinda Bassett calls this Resistance to Change and Secondary Gains.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd say music gets me pretty pumped.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It fills the gaps, and I like being fit.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Its been proven that being in better shape will make you generally feel better, so do it for yourself. Who doesn't like to feel better about themselves


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I look forward to my protein + creatine shake afterward. Nummy.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

I enjoy the feeling of working out. Also I try to eat plenty of healthy food so that I have the energy, rather then trying to force myself to work out.


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 17, 2009)

Futures said:


> For me, I don't make working out an option. It's mandatory. I do it whether I want to or not.


This is the way I think about it.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I haven't exercised in about a week. I'm usually more consistent though.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't really enjoy it. Nowadays I'm sad to say it's more of a chore. I get down a bit when I think how I used to be. I used to train for 2 hours most nights, was super fit, strong, looked good, I used to love the burn, lived for it. I used to work in gyms.

Now I train maybe 2 times a week half arsed 40 minute workouts. I wish I could get back to how I was. The thing is I have plenty of time on my hands to do so. I just don't like going to places where other people are. Physically I feel weak to how I was, I can't lift as much or burn for as long or my lungs pack in (I smoke) and I get sentimental about that and it gives me a negative vibe. It's hard to motivate yourself too when you have no structure. If I had a full time job for example I could work it into a routine.

I just can't seem to get there at that point ever again. Any advice?


----------



## Mellowchicken (Nov 13, 2009)

I turned walking into a habit, and I always ALWAYS take and listen to my ipod while I walk, it takes your mind off things


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I think of fun physical activities to do, or I'll walk home from work because it will save me from paying for a bus ride or car gas. I'm definitely not a gym workout type person. Gyms don't really motivate me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Be thankful that you CAN exercise. I've had two surgeries on my right foot over the past five years. I can't even walk or stand without pain, even after 20 shots of cortizone and alcohol. I'll probably never be able to run again.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

scarpia said:


> Be thankful that you CAN exercise. I've had two surgeries on my right foot over the past five years. I can't even walk or stand without pain, even after 20 shots of cortizone and alcohol. I'll probably never be able to run again.


What happened ?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

2Talkative said:


> What happened ?


Some tumor-like thing started growing in it 8 years ago. It got bigger and bigger until it was the size of a walnut. That was far too painful, so I had surgery to remove it. But that left a 3 inch painful scar on the bottom of my foot. Limping on that lead to a neuroma growing on the nerve. It's the size of a pea but it's right on the nerve so it hurts a lot. I had that removed, but that left internal scar tissue that hurts just as much as the neuroma.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

That sounds really painful, is there nothing they can do for you ?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

More cortizone and alcohol shots. But the cortizone has really nasty side effects now - major anxiety. And it can cause really bad things like bone necrosis. The alcohol makes it hurt more before it gets better. That's not good since my job has me on my feet 75% of the time. I almost applied for disability. But I managed to get a pretty good job. I don't think I can do sitting jobs - I need to be able to move around. I used to exercise all the time.


----------

